# What do you hate about your type?



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

5w4 Sx/Sp
1) extremely low supply of energy. even something like dragging myself to classes and simply _listening_ can feel draining, let alone actually DOING something. 
2) under stress, it gets 10X worse. ie, withdrawing at precisely the times when I need to be asking for help because I just don't want to think about it (I've often argued that 7s can be extremely unaware of their underlying fear. the same can be said of many 5s). at the worst, I can experience bouts of agoraphobia, shutting myself off completely from the outside world and getting behind on weeks worth of real-world responsibilities. 
3) general laziness, preferring the epic, glamorous world of my fantasies to ordinary reality
4) difficulty understanding social dynamics. unlike a lot of 5s, I don't really have social _anxiety_, but there is definitely an obliviousness to social cues and motivations, particularly in the moment. if I didn't have my wonderful INTJ friend (who is also 5 fixed) to give me thorough, intellectually sufficient explanations as to _why_ people behave the way they do and what to, I would be a lot worse off socially than I am. 
5) a burning desire with independence, coupled with....ineptness at actually getting it. 
6) loneliness so intense it would make most 4s look like 7w8s. avoiding these feelings is a full time job, but fortuntely I have a PhD in avoidance =)
7) a kind of arrogance which results from the combination of a sharp mind and minimal experience. when you live in a (physical or metaphorical) tower, you are shielded from the consequences of your words, actions and, most importantly, your thoughts and beliefs. indeed, insecure 5 can have an extremely dick-ish brand of arrogance, hurling down insults while they remain safe from retaliation in their high tower (fortunately, Social-last 5s are the least pseudo-intellectual 5s lol)


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 5w4 Sx/Sp
> 1) extremely low supply of energy. even something like dragging myself to classes and simply _listening_ can feel draining, let alone actually DOING something.
> 2) under stress, it gets 10X worse. ie, withdrawing at precisely the times when I need to be asking for help because I just don't want to think about it (I've often argued that 7s can be extremely unaware of their underlying fear. the same can be said of many 5s). at the worst, I can experience bouts of agoraphobia, shutting myself off completely from the outside world and getting behind on weeks worth of real-world responsibilities.
> 3) general laziness, preferring the epic, glamorous world of my fantasies to ordinary reality
> ...


I'm most likely a 4 (grr...) and almost all of that applies to me.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't really know my core type at the moment, but I'm pretty confident I have 2 and 7 in my fix. 

And yes, I hate some things about what these types do to me. 

As a 7, I am almost always in need of stimulation, whether mental or physical. Even when I go to sleep, I have to plan out an entire scene in my head to do so. My brain has a hard time shutting off. I also have to be careful not to go to physical extremes, whether that entails not sleeping enough or too much, not eating enough or too much, not exercising enough or too much. When I do things I want to do them wholeheartedly, and have a hard time doing things casually. I also see life as too "fun" sometimes, and my 7 parts give me a bad habit of needing a Disney trip each year which is expensive for my family. 

As for my 2 problems... I've actually had health problems because I can't look after myself enough. If my friend needs to talk, I stay up with them even into the wee hours of morning. If my friend needs me to listen to their problems, even if I have my own problems... I listen to them. I have a hard time standing up for, and sometimes even just _realizing_ my own needs. I also really don't respond well (internally) when people don't like me; I want to be loved by absolutely everyone, and have a hard time coming to terms with reality when I meet someone who is not enchanted by me. I also go out of my way to help people in a sometimes unnecessary and patronizing way, often reaching down and grabbing things for people who take this as an insult to their pride. And, yes, I do have my own pride problems. Even in this paragraph I think it's evident that I see myself as someone lovable who does things for others, and I am guilty of wanting to be painted this way. 

Not sure whether or not I am a 9 or a 1 and what is my core type, but I could list off the faults I display of each type with ease as well.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

The Scorched Earth said:


> Swordsman of Mana said:
> 
> 
> > 5w4 Sx/Sp
> ...


I'm a Nine and, like, half of this applies to me. Particularly this:


> 3) general laziness, preferring the epic, glamorous world of my fantasies to ordinary reality


Which has been most of my life, and this:



> 5) a burning desire with independence, coupled with....ineptness at actually getting it.


Especially prominent in the last year.


I'll make an actual list of What Sucks About Nine-dom later...


----------



## Lunar Light (Jun 6, 2013)

6w7-2w3-1w2 so/sx

*Tritype overall:* 

Being triple superego is seriously exhausting, even with the great amount of progress I've made in my life trying to find a balance between adhering to unrealistic standards of what I felt I "should" do and actually doing what is right for me. It's so difficult for me to pursue what I want and I have rarely (essentially never) met anyone as internally conflicted as I have been throughout the years. It's been this clash between superego and id for me; I would eventually get angry at what I felt my obligations were and how I felt trapped by them, respond in brief by aggressively and abrasively pursuing what I wanted, and then soon enough take it back and repress myself once more. I just didn't know what to do. I would drive myself into a frenzy getting angry and frustrated at how I knew repressing my needs wasn't right, but pursuing them didn't feel right either. Nothing was "right" and I kept coming up blank when I tried finding answers. It wasn't really fun, and nor was I for the most part, but I've learned so much and I finally know what inner peace is like. It's helped me see, appreciate, and bring out the better aspects of my types as well, now that I am much healthier than I was. I have to say though, I think my conflict may be created or at least exacerbated by my JCF type and instincts. I am almost 100% confident that my mother is ISTJ / 6w7-1w9-2w3 sp/so and she definitely doesn't face these issues to the extent that I do.*

(phobic) 6w7:*

I hate the pervasive lack of trust I have in myself, even when I feel pretty strongly about something. I wish I had the confidence to just speak what's on my mind most of the time, instead of modifying and qualifying everything I say more often than not because of a fear of rejection and attack. I do this naturally, but it's especially infuriating when this happens with someone who's pretty aggressive, and I get so overwhelmed that I just naturally try to accommodate to their views when they don't deserve it and when I don't want to at all. It will depend, of course, but if it's not one of my personal values, then I can be more wishy-washy than I'd like. It's like I'm preemptively defensive with people I'm not very close to or those who feel more judgmental. I wish I didn't have that block in expression because it makes me feel exhausted and like some of my passion is lost when I'm so caught up with the delivery that the content itself becomes diluted.

*2w3:*

I love how I can connect to people, generally. That I'm observant and understand people well, which makes it easy to say the right things. I feel so pleased when I can tell an interaction has gone well and that people like me. But as I've mentioned elsewhere, 2 can feel dirty and manipulative to me at times, as seduction can feel rather deceptive. I also hate the silent, subtle way I try to get people to understand my needs because I don't feel like I can vocalize them. It's made me passive-aggressive in a way I really don't like and made things more difficult in my relationship with regards to communication.
*
1w2:*

I feel too involved in the world at times. I see flaws everywhere and it's really frustrating, the double standards, the corruption, the lack of moral character, etc. I see around me. As a kid, I just couldn't take it. I couldn't accept anything as it was. And people telling me that something was just the way it was, it made me even angrier, like, how could these people not care? How could they basically just give up when these things just aren't right? So much was wrong to me, and I felt like I was the only one who really saw or wanted to do anything. Even the 1w9 I saw in my mom felt too reserved for me. That said, at this point, I look back on my childhood and kind of laugh because I was such an angsty critical bitch. I needed to loosen up a bit, even if my points were valid.

*So/sx:
*
I need to feel connected to people most of the time, in some way. It doesn't need to be constant and active, so I don't need to constantly be talking to someone. But I need to feel like I fit in somewhere, whether it's with my friends as a larger whole or with a person specifically. I lack withdrawn types in my tritype and it's been occurring to me recently just how involved I really am in the external world. When I feel cut off from it, I feel lost, empty, and as if I'm falling into oblivion. I introspect, but it's funny, because really none of my introspection is complete without talking. Talking completes the process. I need people desperately, and this has been a problem for me because people haven't been constant in my life until last year. 

Other than that, my sp blindspot is quite hilarious. It's not just like the stereotypical stuff like actually sustaining myself physically. Just in any sense, I don't really have a great concept of self. I do things or, conversely, don't do things...without really considering what ultimate effect it may have on me. I pursue these connections with people so much, and I expose myself, open myself up to great pain and difficulty, and I don't think "This might hurt me." It just doesn't occur at all really. I also tend to stretch myself thin because I don't think, "hey, this might be stressful. Maybe I should wait for another time or something." It's like, it might occur to me, but at the same time, I lack the self-preservation to actually stop myself from doing that thing.


----------



## cannamella (Mar 25, 2014)

5 sx/sp

I don't know if it has something to do with my type, but I'm extremely cautious to the point I'm questioning myself if I'm a coward haha. I'm too lazy (or afraid maybe?) to speak but sometimes I'm sick of always leaving whenever I find it pointless (though 'pointless' is quite questionable). I'm afraid to get too deep in thoughts absorbing a lot of things in head to the point I'm overwhelmed where or who I am or whether it really matters eventually. It's been awhile since the last time I was under stress though, so I can't really remember what it feels to explain here. I also find it boring whenever I meet people and have them figured out. It's hard to have someone to talk to in the same wavelength since I like entertaining possibilities and try to stay objective. On the other hand, when I let myself enter their subjectivity, I don't know how far is far so that I'm afraid I can't go back. That is why I need people to leave me alone, so I can completely withdraw right away. Hopefully they don't confuse it as me being impolite or anything.

I'm sorry if it sounds like me ranting. At the end, this is what gets me frustrated yet relieved, that I don't know which side I am on. Do I feel good or do I feel bad and stuff like that. Same goes to whether I really hate all of these things about my type, cause I love them as much as I hate them.


----------



## Grandeur (May 30, 2014)

I hate how much I care about what others think of me


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Grandeur said:


> I hate how much I care about what others think of me


on the bright side, I think it's advantageous to be competitive and want to make it to the top of the food chain in this economy. being an overachiever used to be extra, now it's required for any sort of middle class lifestyle whatsoever. if caring what people think helps you be more productive and raise to the top, then, at least for the moment, that's a good thing.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I am trying...I really am and nothing comes to mind. There are downsides to being the type I am and struggles to go with it, but I don't think I hate anything about it. The specific challenge of my type is something that Buddhist practice has helped me address in a big way. As for my stack, I love being sp/sx, and I find sx dominance to be hugely overrated. It sounds like a massive waste of energy to me. The only other stack I'd like to be is so/sx. <3

I will think about this more, though. It is a good question.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

How hard it is for my ISTJ/8w7 wife to understand where I was coming from.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Vajra said:


> I am trying...I really am and nothing comes to mind. There are downsides to being the type I am and struggles to go with it, but I don't think I hate anything about it. The specific challenge of my type is something that Buddhist practice has helped me address in a big way. As for my stack, I love being sp/sx, and *I find sx dominance to be hugely overrated*. It sounds like a massive waste of energy to me. The only other stack I'd like to be is so/sx. <3
> I will think about this more, though. It is a good question.


yes! imo, Sx doms (in general) seem like the least productive, least mature, least down to earth, most impulsive and least intellectual of all the subtypes. in fact, looking at subtypes (as described in the Naranjo tradition), the Sexual subtype is the least intellectual in all cases except for 9s and possibly 5s and 1s. it's also, by itself at least, not nearly as "intimate" as people make it out to be (though this will vary by subtype. Sexual 5 and Sexual 9 in particular are *extremely* intimate). all three instincts have their own flavor of "intimacy", and, if anything, Social doms probably take the edge imo. based on my experience and observations, the added intensity, charisma and seductiveness don't outweigh the drawbacks, not by a longshot. I would choose to be an Sp/Sx any day of the week.


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

tbh i don't even know if , Enneagram is correct the questions are very confusing i don't even know a lot of them.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I get depressed very easily.

Oh, this is the enneagram thread. Well, then... Idk.

Same idea. I'm a glitch in the system. I refuse to obey people, and it always leads to misery in myself and others.


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

What do i hate about being a 7w8 8w9 3w4?

Probably what i also love about it. The individualism. The genuine kind, (not looking to prove itself). The type that can be a teamplayer but ultimately in the big picture, "my way or the highway".

I'm always going to be a bit of a maverick and people dont always understand the risk taking or such. It occasionally creates frustration for myself when other people come down on me for it.

Being a triple ID type I always go/get/do what i want in a _grander_ sense and often just in general. I don't think of any bad things about this.... prehaps the lack of superego is a bad thing?

*Being a 7 in general?*

Can't think of anything else. I really enjoy being a 7. It helps a lot with removing things of this nature from my consciousness, lol.
I guess the hard part of it is the constant feeling of running, or not really knowing what you want in life. as a 7, you want some of everything. you are interested in many subjects. 

Career decisions come easy to those with one or two interests/talents. For a 7 that is a much more difficult decision. We have tons of interests, and we learn things to a good level very fast. We are good at many things...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

another one I hate is absolutely *failing* at bodily coordination. the _physical_ confidence of 8s and, to a lesser extent, other gut types, is something I've always envied


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

The biggest paradox for me is that I generally do not approve of my type, yet my type is programmed to not approve. The only way "through" is to understand that learning to disapprove is a defense mechanism from childhood, and there is always an option to judge, or to move away from the judge. 

When I move away from the habit of forming opinions incessantly, I experience what I don't like about my type square in the face, in identifying so closely not with what *I* truly want, but I'm buying into wanting because it fits an expectation. Distancing myself from my Superego feels completely unbearable. If my head is completely silent and I am not working to improve something, where is my own sense of value? Without being able to dictate what is right or correct, what the hell am I worth? And yet, where I do find self-value when I go back to my Superego isn't really anything out of my own Essence, but it comes out of pre-formed external ideas. 



It's the self-forgetting that I dislike most about my type. Being irascible and tense I can deal with; the deep sense of guilt for simply being oneself, however, is a constant war.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

*6w7 4w3 1w2 ...I think I'm So-Sx/Sp :/....maybe.*

I tend to hold fierce ideals & back it up with intellect that most of the time borders on revolutionary tendencies, which in fact is one of the few things that really drive me. To me society is sick, disgusting, the political system is shite & needs to be torn down & replaced with something emergent from voluntary cooperation, which is on the same wavelength with the real world's ntural resources. F*or me pointing out that the king has no clothes is akin to an itch I can't help but scratch.
*










*The bad:* Procrastination due to fear of making mistakes. I have a lot of erm.. ideas, but I question them too much and end up not doing much due to procrastination born of fear of being wrong. Its like I double / tripple check myself to make sure :/....

*The good: *Other then that I think I'm ^^ awesome, not in a narcicistic way, more like I wouldn't want to be anyone else. I like who I am.


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

Figure said:


> It's the self-forgetting that I dislike most about my type. Being irascible and tense I can deal with; the deep sense of guilt for simply being oneself, however, is a constant war.


I would love to self-forget... :dry: Trade?


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I sort of hate the fact that I am pretty damn easily swayed whenever I think I have tough, iron-hard morals and whatnot. Though in the end, I am more or less for defending those who are weak, and helping others and myself be more free. The way that I go about these things however, are generally pretty inconsistent and I'm not exactly a particularly loyal person because of it.

Damn the duality of bull dozing people so easily, yet always being considerate of them. That is one thing that I was raised by my parents from early on in my life.


----------



## SailHatan (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm an enneagram 1 and I struggle to control my anger without someone around who can keep me calm.


----------

